# Spiel über VPN



## drgiga (9. Februar 2016)

*Spiel über VPN*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir den Tor Browser von Chip.de runtergeladen, um mir auch die nicht in Dt. erhältlichen Spiele runterladen zu können.

Meine Frage ist nun,

ich habe ein deutschen Account und auch ein paar Spiele bereits erworben. Wenn ich mir jetzt, um ein Bsp. zu nennen, Dying Light runterladen möchte,  brauche ich ein neuen Account oder geht mein deutscher  auch? Und wenn ich das Spiel runtergeladen habe und aktiviert habe, kann ich es dann auch normal über Steam Deutschland spielen oder muss ich dauerhaft über ein VPN Server verbunden sein. (Online spielen ist nicht   ausschlaggebend).

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiel über VPN*

Dying Light läuft auch ohne VPN uncut 

Du kannst alle Spiele in deinem Steam Account haben, bei den Spielen, welche in D nicht laufen, benötigst du eine aktive VPN Verbindung


----------



## nibi030 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiel über VPN*

Kauf dir einfach den Key, du kannst den problemlos in Deutschland aktivieren. 

Der Tor Browser ist kein VPN aus technischer Sicht, er leitet ja nur HTTP und HTTPS Strom um, wie bei einem Proxy. Ansonsten musst du das mit ner richtigen VPN machen und dann den Steam Account auch auf das Land aktivieren, das ist alles ist noch recht einfach, aber du kannst nicht mit ner deutschen paypal Adresse bei steam.ru oder so bezahlen. Du brauchst dann nen Bezahldienstleister in dem Land in dem du auch deinen Steam Account registriert hast.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiel über VPN*

Falls du ein Spiel hast was über VPN aktiviert werden must, benötigst du den VPN auch nur dafür. 
Runterladen und das Spiel spielen SP / MP geht dann ohne VPN.

Es gibt aber ausnahmen wie z.B. die Keys die nur für bestimmte Regionen bestimmt sind, (z.B. die billigen Asia / Russen Keys) wenn du so ein Key auf deinem Steam Account aktiviert hast,
 kannst du die Spiele nur installieren und starten wenn du eine eine entsprechende IP aus dem passenen Land besitzt.

Dying Light, Dying Light The Following DLC oder die Enhanced Edition geht aber komplett ohne VPN.


----------



## drgiga (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spiel über VPN*

Dying Light war nur ein Beispiel. Mir geht es darum, das wenn ich ein Spiel runterladen will, übrigens hole ich mir Gutscheinkarten für diese Sachen, ob ich dann zur Aktivierung eine dauerhafte VPN Verbindung brauche?

Bzw. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel auf Disc kaufe bei Gameware.at Gamesonly.at usw. und es dann aktiviere auf Steam, ob es dann auf mein deutschen Account spielbar ist...?.


----------

